# R1e Subaru electric car



## sdcan (Jun 26, 2008)

Subaru is testing it's electric car in NY. Has been used in Japan since 2006. Top speed of 65mph and 50 mile range. I suggested to Subaru that they bring the R1e to California, would probably sell well if reasonably priced. You can add comments about the car on their website. 

http://www.subaru.com/sub/misc/2009/nyautoshow/r1/index.html


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice idea but damn that thing is ugly. Why is it that every electric car has to be some sort of piglet shaped puddle hopper with no care or consideration for style, function or aerodymanics? The aptera is nice, but something sleek with 4 seating position and 4 wheels would be better IMO.


----------



## akumabito (Jun 23, 2008)

I wouldn't mind at all to drive something that looked like the Eliica though


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

david85 said:


> Nice idea but damn that thing is ugly. Why is it that every electric car has to be some sort of piglet shaped puddle hopper with no care or consideration for style, function or aerodymanics?


David,

In this specific instance, we're talking about a Subaru. All they know how to make are ugly piglet shaped puddle hoppers. Look at the Tribeca! 

This thing looks like a Tribeca that someone stunted its growth at a young age. Just as ugly, but cuter, because it's smaller.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I miss the old imprezza.....

I don't know what subaru was thinking with this new piglet look that they made up a few years ago. Something about its roots in aviation, but I still don't see how a flying pig makes the connection

Though I would like see this car thrown by a trebuchet, that image might help me understand

I'll have to er... ""lighten"" it by taking the electrical out of it first though.......then take them away for ""safe disposal"" at my shop......


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

You know what they say, two people can do twice the work twice as efficiently as one... so lets um, work together to dispose of two of these "properly", eh?


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I would force myself to like it. "It can be *charged up to 80% capacity within 15 minutes* or *fully charged overnight at home* using a regular domestic outlet."


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Honestly it doesn't look THAT bad... it's mainly just the face I don't like... the rest of it looks like a nice efficient design.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

TX_Dj said:


> You know what they say, two people can do twice the work twice as efficiently as one... so lets um, work together to dispose of two of these "properly", eh?


You've got yourself a deal LOL!!!!

It is rounded, but its not efficient. What you look for is a sloping rear of the car and this one is tall and chunky. Doesn't matter how rounded the corners are, the rear of the car is like a drag shute. This is what dissapoints me. The EVs that the OEMs are building are usually indented strictly for dence urban driving and very little attempt is made to market vehicles that can drive on the freeway and still be affordable. All this car really needs is a lower profile and slightly longer wheel base (and a paper bag on its face)


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

You guys are funny. I agree though. Are there any physically attractive and affordable... ish EVs coming out any time soon? None come to mind.

Subaru should take their styling cues and performance parameters from this car


----------

